# Gibson LP for $370 & Martin D-28 for $800....



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

You be the judge...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Something not right about that Martin ad for sure. Don't the D-28 Clarence White's sell more in the $5k - $6k range?


----------



## Orluk (Jan 17, 2021)

I found an image of D-28 CW (2003) and what I saw is that the logo on the one from kijiji has a black framing around the lettering while the 2003 doesn't 
The link for 2003 D28 (and againg the price for this one is 4000$ something 









2003 Martin Clarence White Commemorative D-28 CW Spruce Rosewood Acoustic Guitar w/OHSC


The Martin D-28CW Clarence White Commemorative Edition blends premium tonewoods, Golden Era construction, and the original appointments of the legendary Martin D-28 that both he and Tony Rice played. With its distinctive enlarged soundhole, the resulting instrument captures the clarity, power...



dr-guitar-music.myshopify.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Great deal on the studio.

his other ads aren’t super cheap scammy style ads.


----------



## Orluk (Jan 17, 2021)

Orluk said:


> I found an image of D-28 CW (2003) and what I saw is that the logo on the one from kijiji has a black framing around the lettering while the 2003 doesn't
> The link for 2003 D28 (and againg the price for this one is 4000$ something
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It appears to have that label, although it doesn’t show it completely


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

All of the seller’s 11 listings have disappeared.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I encountered something similar a few months ago. The scammer posted a bunch of ads and removed them soon after. 

The key thing to look for is how long they've been on Kijiji.


----------

